# "Harper Government to Unveil Animals in War Dedication"



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2012)

This from the VAC Info-machine:


> Mr. Royal Galipeau, Member of Parliament for Ottawa–Orléans and representative for the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, Senator Yonah Martin, Mrs. Laureen Harper, Honorary Patron of the Animals in War Dedication Project, Brigadier-General M.K. Overton, Assistant Chief of Military Personnel of the Canadian Armed Forces, and Mr. Russell Mills, Chair of the National Capital Commission, will join Veteran Lloyd Swick, founder of the Animals in War Dedication Project, in unveiling the Animals in War Dedication to honour animals who served alongside their human comrades in war.
> 
> Location: Confederation Park
> Corner of Elgin Street and Laurier Avenue
> ...



How it's been done in the U.K.:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/88401.0


----------

